# brauche HILFE: java.lang.NoSuchMethodError: calculateSecurityWarningPosition



## jack021 (2. Mai 2009)

hallo!

habe ein äußerst merkwürdiges problem... habe unter linux ein java programm geschrieben.. dort funktioniert es auch einwandfrei. jetztversuchte ich es ob es auch unter windows läuft. bei 2 rechner lässt es sich problemlos starten. bei einem dritten kommt folgende fehlermeldung

Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoSuchMethodError: calculateSecurityWarningPosition
	at java.awt.Window.initIDs(Native Method)
	at java.awt.Window.<clinit>(Unknown Source)
	at sun.misc.Unsafe.ensureClassInitialized(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.UnsafeFieldAccessorFactory.newFieldAccessor(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.ReflectionFactory.newFieldAccessor(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Field.acquireFieldAccessor(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Field.getFieldAccessor(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Field.get(Unknown Source)
	at sun.awt.SunToolkit$6.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at sun.awt.SunToolkit.<clinit>(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Class.forName0(Native Method)
	at java.lang.Class.forName(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Toolkit$2.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at java.awt.Toolkit.getDefaultToolkit(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.UIManager.<clinit>(Unknown Source)
	at main.Menu.main(Menu.java:514)

kennt diese meldung vll jmd und könnte mir weiterhelfen?? 
ich verstehe nicht wieso es bei 2 rechner problemlos läuft und es beim dritten solche probleme gibt.. habe am programm nichts verändert... bitte um hilfe!!! daaaankee!


----------



## SlaterB (2. Mai 2009)

es liegt an der Umgebung, eine andere Version,
kannst du
java -version 
auf den fraglichen Rechnern vergleichen?

die Methode ist nicht bei google zu finden und ein anderer ähnlicher Thread blieb quasi unbeantwortet
Java Programming - Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoSuchMethodError: calculateSecurityWa
muss irgendein Bug in einer bestimmen Java-Version sein, schätze ich


----------



## jack021 (2. Mai 2009)

hy, danke für deine antwort.... ja das könnte schon sein das ich auf den andren beiden rechner eine andere java version habe... auf dem rechner bei dem es nicht funktioniert hat:

java version "1.6.0_11"
Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_11-b03)
Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 11.0-b16, mixed mode, sharing)

habe nämlich auch schon total lange danach gegooglet aber überhaupt nix dazu gefunden ..


----------

